# gibt etwas wie frames in html auch in java?



## florian1x (26. Okt 2006)

Also ich wollt fragen ob es in Swing oder AWT auch Frames gibt, wie sie in Html genutzt werden.
Könnt ihr mir helfen? 
und evtl. ein kleines Beispiel (prich Quellcode) posten?

also ich bruach nicht direkt ein Frame um ihn mit einer anderen Seite zu verlinken.
Viel mehr brauch ich nur ein Feld wo ich meinen Inhalt reinschrieben kann und einen Scrollbalken hab.
Ich weiß es gibt die textbox, aber da kann ich ja nicht weiter mit Java reinProgrammieren.


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Ein paar Stichwörter:

Container (JPanel)
JScrollPane
LayoutManager (BorderLayout)


----------



## florian1x (26. Okt 2006)

also 
JPanel benutz ich ja scho aber ich wusste net, dass man die auch mit eine Scrollbar versehen kann
und was Borderlayout damit zu tun hat weiß ich nicht.
kannste mir nicht mal ein Beispielcode schreiben. Bitte


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Naja, ein Frame in HTML ist ja eine geteilte Seite (wenn man so will), meistens mit Anordnung recths, oben, links, unten oder mitte. Das wird mit dem BorderLayout realisiert. Hab momentan keine Zeit für Beispielcode. Evtl. später. Oder verwende einfach die Forensuche. Da findest du genug beispiele!


----------



## florian1x (26. Okt 2006)

naja danke ersma wenn du  später Zeit hast wäre dir verbunden.
Mhh ich versuchs solange weiter


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

florian1x hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß es gibt die textbox, aber da kann ich ja nicht weiter mit Java reinProgrammieren.



Definier mir das bitte nochmal. Bzw. allgemein wies aussehen soll.


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Okt 2006)

Meinst du sowas?

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Test extends JFrame {
	Test() {
		Container cp = getContentPane();
		cp.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		cp.add(new JScrollPane(new JTextArea(5, 20)), BorderLayout.WEST);
		cp.add(new JScrollPane(new JTextArea(5, 20)), BorderLayout.EAST);
		pack();
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setVisible(true);
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Test();
	}
}
```


Wenn du in einen der beiden JTextAreas ein paar Zeilen einfügst,
erscheinen die Scrollbalken


----------



## florian1x (26. Okt 2006)

Ok ich versuche mal zu erklären worum es geht.
Ich bin dabei eine mit Java Programmierte Anwendung zu schreiben, die RLC-Schaltungen im Komplexen Bereich berechnet.
Jedoch möchte ich mich etwas von den standart Anwendungen, die man zu dem Thema im Netz findet, differenzieren. Indem ich zu der Darstellung in einem Diagramm noch den Rechnungsweg einbringe. Und da ich meinem Fenster eine feste Größe gegeben habe und alle Rechnungen nicht hinein passen, will ich ein Frame, eine TextArea oder ein Panel einfügen, um inerhalb der Anwendungsumgebung einen Bereich zu haben, der sich gegeben Falls mithilfe einer Scrollbar erweitern lässt. 

Zwischenfrage:
Kann man in eine Textbox Grafiken einfügen?

Ich hoffe die erklärung hilft etwas. 
Problem ist halt kurz gesagt
durch die gefixte Größe meiner Anwendung habe ich nicht genügend Platz für die rechnung. Wie lösen wa das Problemchen ^^ ? (Mit einem Becherchen`?)

muhahaha ich bin der Master of schlechte Witze

noch irgendwelche Fragen?


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Joa, poste doch mal nen Screenshot wie du dir das vorstellst wenn es nicht das von Leroy42 ist


----------



## florian1x (26. Okt 2006)

also das is die benutzer oberfläche und bei klösungsweg solle ndie rehcnungen rien ich weiß nur noch nicht genau wie ich das anstellen soll da dort der Platz fehlt.

Leider wollt der grad net die Icons von den Buttons anzeigen dann sieht das Prog besser aus


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Du hast doch bei Lösungsweg noch jede Menge platz. Warum baust du da nicht dein zeug hin?

Für ein besseres Aussehen würde ich dir das Look and Feel von JGoodies empfehlen


----------



## Gast (27. Okt 2006)

nein es geht ja darum ersma is platz da aber alles passt trotzdem nich in. deswegen brauch ich etwas in der richtung


----------



## florian1x (27. Okt 2006)

upsa hatte vergessen mich einzuloggen und wuick reply gemacht sry ^^


----------



## The_S (27. Okt 2006)

Dann leg deinen Lösungsweg-Container in ein JScrollPane. Dann kannste das so groß machen wie de willst.


----------



## florian1x (27. Okt 2006)

kannste mir nen Beispielcode posten?
währe dir sehr verbunden


----------



## The_S (27. Okt 2006)

Hat Leroy42 doch schon ...


----------



## florian1x (27. Okt 2006)

jedoch als Textarea, diese konnte ich jedoch icht gebruachen
da muss es doch was anderes geben. 
Hab bei meiner google suche irgendwas gefunden. 
Irgendwie ein Editor objekt, dass html umsetzten kann finde dies jedoch icht mehr.


----------



## The_S (27. Okt 2006)

Äh, dann verwende halt kein JTextArea sondern ein JPanel ... Was du bei Google gefunden hast ist vermutlich das JTextPane oder JEditorPane.


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Okt 2006)

Anstatt deines bisherigen


```
irgendEinPanel.add(lösungsWegPanel);
```

einfach schreiben:


```
irgendEinPanel.add(new JScrollPane(lösungsWegPanel));
```

Edit: Huch! Hier gab's ja bereits 'ne zweite Seite!  :shock:


----------



## florian1x (31. Okt 2006)

^^ naja danke ich hoffe ich kriegs nun hin


----------

